# Mozart's Best and Worst Melodies



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm not asking what his best/worst works were, or what you're favorite compositions are, but what do think were some of Mozart's best and worst melodies of any genre? And give the specific movement and theme number. (Difficult, I know, because that was one of his strongest areas, but if you had to pick some...)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bevo said:


> I'm not asking what his best/worst works were, or what you're favorite compositions are, but what do think were some of Mozart's best and worst melodies of any genre? And give the specific movement and theme number.


Theme number? Are you kidding? Maybe you're an accountant.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> Theme number? Are you kidding? Maybe you're an accountant.


I just mean like pieces in sonata form, rondo, etc...
Rarely does a piece have just ONE theme! Listen to the last movement of his 40th Symphony. The first theme in a minor key is obviously different from the second in a major key (except for during the reap).


----------



## pianolearnerstride (Dec 17, 2014)

The main melody of the 3rd movement of Eine kleine Nachtmusik is one of his best imo.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

The melody from the first movement of A Musical Joke is pretty awful 

The melody from the first movement on the 19th piano concerto is one of my favorites.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess I think the opening theme of Eine Kleine Nachtmusik is one of his worst melodies, but I'm sure I only think that because of overexposure.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

The 1st movement of the Jupiter Symphony (#41) has some great melodies.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The adagio theme from the clarinet concerto is majestic.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

isorhythm said:


> I guess I think the opening theme of Eine Kleine Nachtmusik is one of his worst melodies, but I'm sure I only think that because of overexposure.


I quite like that one, tbh.

I honestly can't choose a favourite. Mozart wrote so many lovely melodies.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Obviously there's too many beauties to even think of.

I'll almost randomly vouch for this one, at around 5:39:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd probably pick the 1st movement of Symphony No. 40 and the 2nd movement of Piano Concerto No. 23.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

One must be the Devil to name the best Mozart's melodies, and to be God to name the worst.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Strangely though I find Mozart a great melodist I find it difficult to name specific melodies that I think are "best". Maybe because he's music is just one great melody after another. That said, the intro to the Clarinet Concerto comes to the mind immediately.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I've always had a warm spot for the initial theme from the beginning of the Oboe Quartet - gives me a very happy feeling.


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Any melody that starts with an ascending C major triad is automatically trite in my book (I'm looking at you, K545).


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

TwoPhotons said:


> Any melody that starts with an ascending C major triad is automatically trite in my book (I'm looking at you, K545).


Are you actually able to hear that it's a C major triad as opposed to any other major triad?


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

TwoPhotons said:


> Any melody that starts with an ascending C major triad is automatically trite in my book (I'm looking at you, K545).


I don't like melodies that are constructed using the interval of a third or a sixth. They're just so banal.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

The melody at the beginning of the 2nd movement of Mozart's 23rd piano concerto is one of my favorites. So tragic and exquisite...

Also, the 2nd movement of the Clarinet Concerto.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> The adagio theme from the clarinet concerto is majestic.


Nevermind...wrong piece.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

trazom said:


> I don't like melodies that are constructed using the interval of a third or a sixth. They're just so banal.


Oh, uh well I guess you just don't really like much music at all?


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

violadude said:


> Oh, uh well I guess you just don't really like much music at all?


That was intended to be a joke.


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

I wasn't being serious either. I can't tell which are his best or worst melodies but my favourite is definitely the melody from the beginning of his 40th Symphony (original answer I know).


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I personally can't stand melodies in which the sixth note is a F#, except if it's F#6.


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

You're right, I can't stand the Sabre Dance as well...

EDIT: Sorry, I meant the Turkish March. Transposed to C# minor


----------

